# Discount codes for PM



## Driveslayer45 (May 22, 2019)

I am seriously considering buying a new mill, and maybe even a new mill and lathe to replace my old 3 in 1 that is getting harder and harder to get parts for.  does anyone know of any discount codes or coupons you could point me to?

thanks.


----------



## Tom1948 (May 22, 2019)

I have never seen any for PM machines. I have one of their lathes and a  milling machine for about a year now and I am enjoying them. No complaints. No regrets.


----------



## darkzero (May 22, 2019)

I've never seen or heard of discount codes for QMT. If buying a number of things, call up Matt on the phone & see what he can do for you.


----------



## Driveslayer45 (May 22, 2019)

I did, it was suggested i check the forums.. thanks for the replies


----------



## darkzero (May 22, 2019)

Matt suggested you check the forums for a discount code?


----------



## zjtr10 (May 22, 2019)

I’m lusting after a PM 1054 mill so I too am interested in this


----------



## chiroone (May 22, 2019)

Precision Matthews is not harbor freight in either price, discounts and most important quality. In fact, Harbor freight quality is not even worthy to discuss in the same breath as quality machine tools. I was shopping for a lathe and mill for many years and never saw a discount code for them. However, I did pay cash and got a few percent off for that. He might do that for you I’m thinking. I would just bite the bullet, put the hand to the hip and buy whatever machine you are considering from Matt, you will never be disappointed


----------



## Morgan RedHawk (May 22, 2019)

His machines are the best value for the money and the customer service is top notch.  They are a good buy at his asking price...that's why I just bought my 3rd from him.


----------



## rogerl (May 22, 2019)

When I bought my mill they gave me a discount for paying with a check and not a credit card. I am VERY happy with my milling machine.

Roger L


----------



## Driveslayer45 (May 22, 2019)

Oh heavens no, Matt made no such suggestions. When. I called they told me the didn't have any such codes. I've heard elsewhere to check the forums. But they are checking to seeing what shipping arrangements could be made for two machines, mill and lathe, if ordered and shipped at the same time.


----------



## Driveslayer45 (May 22, 2019)

I reread my above post.  I phrased it poorly and see where the impression would have come from.. sorry 'Bout that


----------



## Tom1948 (May 22, 2019)

I agree with Morgan RedHawk


----------



## bill70j (May 23, 2019)

rogerl said:


> When I bought my mill they gave me a discount for paying with a check and not a credit card. I am VERY happy with my milling machine.
> 
> Roger L


Same here.  I talked to Matt about it first, then wire-transferred the funds and got a discount.


----------



## shooter123456 (May 23, 2019)

I wonder why they have a part on their checkout page that says "Have a coupon?  Click here to enter your code." if they don't have any coupon codes. You can see where the confusion could come from.


----------



## zjtr10 (May 23, 2019)

I received a 2% discount for paying with a wire transfer on my 1440 GT which I am very happy with 

FYI Wells Fargo charges $25 to do the wire transfer


----------



## Morgan RedHawk (May 23, 2019)

I hope you did not take my post the wrong way. I meant it as they are a good deal even with no discount.


----------



## zjtr10 (May 23, 2019)

No offense taken but discount coupons are nice and allow me to buy other toys


----------



## Firstgear (May 23, 2019)

only options I know for getting a discount might be paying with cash vs. credit card and buying multiple machines (for instance, lathe and mill) at the same time and depending on distance from home office.  Those are the only ones I have heard of getting a discount.


----------



## zjtr10 (Nov 16, 2019)

FYI
QMT offered a 5% off during the Bar z bash and gave me an additional 2% off and allowed me to pay with a personal check.   

About the personal check instead of the $25 wire transfer. I don’t know if it was allowed because I was a repeat customer or because it would be 90 days before the mill arrived in the USA

Either way I was very happy that I could save 7%


----------



## xr650rRider (Nov 26, 2019)

Now until Cyber Monday, 5% off online only. PMCYBER19


----------

